# Anti civ life



## paiche (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm trying to set an example in my community of living off the land and society's wastes. No electricity or green tech. I'm still stuck with a car and a phone so that I don't become a hermit. I'm so comfortable with this lifestyle and it's so enriching and rewarding. I've only found 3 folks who would even consider living this way. Are there any of you out there? Who like to cut out the noise and the b.s. and just split wood, hunt and wildharvest, score what you need at the dump, just be part of the ecosystem? It'd be nice to know of others who thrive this way.


----------



## salxtina (Jul 17, 2019)

All for it
Except that those changes in my own life would mean v little to me personally
I ask myself what it would take
To build capacity, to find weaknesses in supply chains, etc


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

paiche said:


> I'm trying to set an example in my community of living off the land and society's wastes. No electricity or green tech. I'm still stuck with a car and a phone so that I don't become a hermit. I'm so comfortable with this lifestyle and it's so enriching and rewarding. I've only found 3 folks who would even consider living this way. Are there any of you out there? Who like to cut out the noise and the b.s. and just split wood, hunt and wildharvest, score what you need at the dump, just be part of the ecosystem? It'd be nice to know of others who thrive this way.


homesteading is the dream


----------



## paiche (Jul 17, 2019)

That's cool, but can you elaborate on this:


salxtina said:


> To build capacity, to find weaknesses in supply chains, etc


 Do you mean to encourage more folks to live this way and dismantle the system so to speak?


----------



## paiche (Jul 17, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> homesteading is the dream


What's keeping you from living the dream?


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

i lived in an rv camper for awhile,was growing zinnia elegans and selling them at the farmers market..also was raising harlequin rex rabbits for dog food,fur,etc,. i tried to set up a lil ecosystem but the city began to ticket me for collecting rainwater and other petty things like not having a lid on my compost,etc, and i was having issues with theft so i kinda just quit. Theres strength in numbers,for sure.


----------



## paiche (Jul 17, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> ...Theres strength in numbers,for sure.


Getting ticketed for collecting rainwater? Jeesh, they'll do anything to make the simple life hard.


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

paiche said:


> Getting ticketed for collecting rainwater? Jeesh, they'll do anything to make the simple life hard.


most definitely. i do more for the collective now, i hiked through the appalachian trail in NJ and planted a bunch of different seeds everywhere. i was trying to find a squat off the trail somewhere to hut but abandoned the idea. Ive been seeking uninhabited areas to do such things but havent had much luck


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 17, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> most definitely. i do more for the collective now, i hiked through the appalachian trail in NJ and planted a bunch of different seeds everywhere. i was trying to find a squat off the trail somewhere to hut but abandoned the idea. Ive been seeking uninhabited areas to do such things but havent had much luck


No offense, but randomly planting seeds, if you aren’t really familiar with them, can cause problems. They may be invasive, out competing native species, and it might be illegal to introduce them. 

I was a master gardener, one of the volunteer things we did was to yearly go into all the local nursery's, and survey them to see if they were selling plants listed on “invasive/non-native” lists.

Then we would murder them. 

Well, maybe not. We actually had no contact with workers/owners, survey only. But man, I wanted to.


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> No offense, but randomly planting seeds, if you aren’t really familiar with them, can cause problems. They may be invasive, out competing native species, and it might be illegal to introduce them.
> 
> I was a master gardener, one of the volunteer things we did was to yearly go into all the local nursery's, and survey them to see if they were selling plants listed on “invasive/non-native” lists.
> 
> ...


i agree with you, i did my research. No worries,no damage was done.


----------



## Deleted member 25986 (Jul 17, 2019)

I've been trying to thrive this way... Only to fail each and every damn time for various reasons... Along with people not treating me right and having a severe piss poor understanding and no acceptance of who I am as a person.


----------



## paiche (Jul 17, 2019)

Qwent91 said:


> I've been trying to thrive this way... Only to fail each and every damn time for various reasons... Along with people not treating me right and having a severe piss poor understanding and no acceptance of who I am as a person.


Fuck balls man. Gotta get a piece of your own land, do it the way you want. I'm in my early 40s man, Been wanting this all my life, so many years went by not being able to work it out. Just made it work eventually. Intention and gratefulness, there's something to say for it.


----------



## Deleted member 25986 (Jul 17, 2019)

paiche said:


> Fuck balls man. Gotta get a piece of your own land, do it the way you want. I'm in my early 40s man, Been wanting this all my life, so many years went by not being able to work it out. Just made it work eventually. Intention and gratefulness, there's something to say for it.


Yeah... That's what I've been told to do. Get my own land and all that... Too bad I'm dirt poor and other shit that I've been dealing with. I've been wanting to live as simple as best as you can in this day and age for a long time now. I just feel that I'm wasting away with the years passing and I really don't want to do this alone anymore. It's not worth it... Been alone for far too long. Just want to find similar minded people who have similar interests that I do.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Jul 18, 2019)

Just crawl out to the wilds of Canada. Once you get so far out nobody will find you.


----------



## paiche (Jul 18, 2019)

Omightydarkone said:


> Just crawl out to the wilds of Canada. Once you get so far out nobody will find you.


Yeah for a while until industry floods your valleys and eradicates your food supply.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jul 18, 2019)

I do this, except from the platform of a sailboat. A little floating island of my own. Plugging myself into the local community has opened up shared garden space and labor exchange for food, goods, and services. I still need to work for cash on occasion, but I’m more “retired” than most folks whom actually consider themselves such! There’s good lifestyles left out there. But most require the self confidence to truly disengage from the judgments of wider society. 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## TayNZ (Jul 18, 2019)

I would love to homestead and be relatively self sufficient. Just not sure how to go about acquiring land with no solid income


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 18, 2019)

TayNZ said:


> I would love to homestead and be relatively self sufficient. Just not sure how to go about acquiring land with no solid income



Stop long enough to earn cash. 

If you ‘re willing to move to less populated, less popular areas, people sometimes do sales on a land contract, not using a bank. Essentially, they are financing the deal, this method is used in areas where real estate can be on the market for years unless sellers are willing to do this type sale. I bought property in Misery, er , Missouri this way. The thing is, you gotta go there, work steady for a few years so the locals grow to know and trust you, usually.

Lots of people seem to have this same dream, but from what I see here, not a lot of alternative travelers here on StP are willing or able to bite the bullet to do what's necessary. Pity.


----------



## TayNZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Im still young and would rather stay on the road at least a few years but definitely the long term plan is to acquire some land. Not sure if I want to stay here in NZ or emigrate yet.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 18, 2019)

There’s always a sacrifice to be paid, if you want something bad enough.

Earn your money while young, kick back later. Might be harder to establish yourself when you’re older


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jul 18, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Stop long enough to earn cash.
> 
> If you ‘re willing to move to less populated, less popular areas, people sometimes do sales on a land contract, not using a bank. Essentially, they are financing the deal, this method is used in areas where real estate can be on the market for years unless sellers are willing to do this type sale. I bought property in Misery, er , Missouri this way. The thing is, you gotta go there, work steady for a few years so the locals grow to know and trust you, usually.
> 
> Lots of people seem to have this same dream, but from what I see here, not a lot of alternative travelers here on StP are willing or able to bite the bullet to do what's necessary. Pity.


While this has essentially been my strategy to accomplish big financial pushes in my life, one must acknowledge the frustrating absurdity of having to fully embrace a system and a forced mode of living to (hopefully) successfully leave said systems. It’s not just about a lack of work ethic nor any other sweeping generalization of certain people. The deck really is stacked against people. 

While it’s true that one can indeed put one’s “nose to the grindstone” that isn’t a reality for everyone. If one has a past felony, a lack of a drivers license, bad credit, poor renting history, a substance addiction, parasitic family, etc, one’s chances of succeeding, especially in a time frame this side of dead, or at least, dead inside, are considerably lower. 

It shouldn’t be this hard to drop out and exist like the Earlings we all are. We’re from this planet. We have a right to make a living here that doesn’t depend on the taking part in “civilization.” But the fact is, for s large majority of us, that is practically impossible if not literally.

Just somtin’ ta chew on 


Faceplant said:


> There’s always a sacrifice to be paid, if you want something bad enough.
> 
> Earn your money while young, kick back later. Might be harder to establish yourself when you’re older


Aweful, terrible, backwards advice. LIVE while you’re young. You don’t know if you’ll make it to being older. If you do, deal with it then. In the meantime, actually, like, be present in the future. 
Life=/=finical security. That’s a laughable concept at best, and straight up magical thinking the rest of the time. 
The only certainty is that you’re fucking dying. Right now. You’re more dead now than a second ago...and more dead...and more dead...and on and on. Each second is one that will never be returned to you. The combined wealth of the entire planet couldn’t buy back a single second of time for a single person...it’s time that is the most valuable. And the youth to enjoy it with. Work and dronery and the cultural and ideological systems that make them seem like reasonable concepts become increasingly hilarious the further you put them into the rear view mirror.

My .02 coin of the real
(For the little they’re worth me’lord)

Cheers,
Crow

P.s. none of that is meant to be personal attacks. I’m attacking a view point/ideology/concept and not the folks whom expunged them. I hope that distinction is clear enough. I respect ya’ll for voicing your ideas, even the ones I strongly object to.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 18, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> While this has essentially been my strategy to accomplish big financial pushes in my life, one must acknowledge the frustrating absurdity of having to fully embrace a system and a forced mode of living to (hopefully) successfully leave said systems. It’s not just about a lack of work ethic nor any other sweeping generalization of certain people. The deck really is stacked against people.
> 
> While it’s true that one can indeed put one’s “nose to the grindstone” that isn’t a reality for everyone. If one has a past felony, a lack of a drivers license, bad credit, poor renting history, a substance addiction, parasitic family, etc, one’s chances of succeeding, especially in a time frame this side of dead, or at least, dead inside, are considerably lower.
> 
> ...


Well, no offense taken. But you do gotta realize, the overwhelming majority of people the world over, accept this tenet, that the world owes them nothing, and if they want anything, they can have it -as long as they are willing to work for it.


----------



## void gaze (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a p. good spot in mass, not too far off the beaten path...wish I knew some down folks around here


----------



## beersalt (Jul 19, 2019)

Over here!!


----------



## Phuen (Jul 20, 2019)

If anything, it's easier to travel while younger. People suspect you less and pity you more. I'm saying this from personal experience. You also have more zest for all the crap you'll be eating from people and life.

Just be a bit balanced. I wish I had worked even a bit more in my 20s, for money, experience, and connections.


----------



## coltsfoot (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey there, I'm mostly based in downeast Maine slowly doing similar things. Learning ancient skills, rewilding my mind, connecting to spirit, living in community. Are you near Arthur Haines? Best botanist in New England and has a land project somewhere in western Maine. Daniel Vitalis is closer to Portland I think but had a podcast about rewilding. Both of those two guys seem to be a little dimwitted when it comes to gender/privelage stuff but they otherwise seem pretty cool and are doing rad shit. Room for growth i guess. There's the Wildwood path based out of Unity or somewhere near there. And of course the Maine primitive skills school. Both have pretty related and somewhat intertwined communities surrounding them but pretty different approaches.

You may already know about all these folks but I figured id throw it out there just in case. I'm always super excited to hear about other people on this path. Maybe we'll run into each other some time.


----------



## Maxnomad (Jul 20, 2019)

Anti-Civ to owning land in less than a page. Dang

We must imagine sisyphus fapping


----------



## paiche (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi Coltsfoot! We know the Wilder Waters folks and I highly recommend Arthur's book, A New Path. I love finding other folks around the area making the lifestyle changes that will help us with a smooth landing.


----------



## paiche (Jul 21, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> Anti-Civ to owning land in less than a page. Dang
> 
> We must imagine sisyphus fapping


I think I understand your point and I do agree that there is something inherently wrong with land ownership. There is no way to grow healthy and learn the old ways without a place to set your roots. Someday the world I want to help imagine and create is one where ownership and money are obsolete. Until then what are we to do? We need to raise children and learn so many skills that we've lost. The more badass brave warriors of the earth who own land the further we get to that goal.


----------



## starfarer (Feb 12, 2020)

TayNZ said:


> I would love to homestead and be relatively self sufficient. Just not sure how to go about acquiring land with no solid income


 mate I slept out on mt cootha in Brisbane for a year, saved half my check, I was able to get 7 acres of land in Tasmania! easy


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 13, 2020)

Canada is so vast and under populated with humans [actually, I feel Canada has the perfect balance between humans and resources], you could easily vanish without a trace there and never have to worry about seeing another human being ever again.

Prior to my back letting go, I was very seriously thinking relocating somewhere in the U.P. of Michigan, as I found a small hunting cabin on 40 acres of land for 80k, here's the best part: completely surrounded by 160,000 acres of wilderness, no neighbors for miles and miles and miles around !!!

Only access in in by ATV or small Jeep.

That would have been absolute heaven for me, but - coming up on age 55, my back has other ideas for me.

To live such an existence, you must be in excellent physical shape.

Since I no longer am, that dream is now a part of my past.

Lucky for me, I can live where I have been currently living since the summer of 1991 more or less exactly as I please, and if the day comes to where I can't, then I may consider going back to NYC.

I know, totally the opposite of what this thread is about, but in my case I was thinking along the same lines as the original poster of this thread, and well.... my tired body unfortunately has other ideas for me, and that's ok.... as I am in a state of acceptance these days....

Good Luck Friend !!!!

Respect,

Big George + Loki the Dog

PS: edits were for spelling and readability....


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 28, 2020)

Did you eat the alligator gar in your pic? And question 2: what did you catch it on?


----------



## Tatanka (Dec 24, 2020)

yeah valid point about owning land and being anti civ. Best anti civ-ers are the animal nomads. goat herders, shepherd and horse and mule movers. I've been between both and still have less than 2 acres to my name that saved me many times from aimless movement and possible depression. 
You don't own land your rent it from the government. Hence why I basically am underground, imbibe in very little tech. don't own a vehicle or do much over table labor gigs. I tan hides use my body and keep producer animals on my wife's parents land where we live without our names being on the deed.


----------

